# VH1 Classic Albums - Dark Side of the moon



## Vegetta (Oct 7, 2006)

Anyone else catch this on Thur or Fri? Awesome show I wished it would have been a bit longer- Talked to the whole band (Including Roger Waters) and talked to Allen Parsons a good deal as well .

THey had a nice mix of people playing stuff live now (Gilmour tone = ) 
to old live practice sessions pre dark side.

They talked about a lot of the studio tricks they did on different tracks (Remembers kids there was no automation back in the day! everyone was on the board tweaking stuff at thesame time) Talked about using one of hte first sequencers and using tape loops - lots and lots of tape loops.

Anyone interested in recording or in floyd should definately check this out if you get the chance!

They hade a couple of other bands on other episodes as well. Def Leppard - Hysteria (was a bit more like Behind the Music for my tastes tho they talked a bit about working in the studio)

Also caught part of the Judas Priest British Steel and once again it was a bit more like Behind the music (was a bit boring actually - kind of dissappointing)


----------



## Dormant (Oct 8, 2006)

Was this the one where they talk to some of the random people who spoke at the beginning of songs, and talk more in depth about the riff that is in nearly every song on the album? If so I think I saw this a while ago. Good stuff. Makes you appreciate the album that bit more.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 9, 2006)

Yep, I've been watching tons of these Classic Albums shows lately. Great stuff!


----------

